# Mp 2824 Accuracy



## dandan (Jul 13, 2007)

So after much hassle with the first MP I was sent being faulty I finally got a replacment direct from Mr Wajs in Switzerland and I love it. Currently got it on a lovely black German Bund strap, not seen many pics of people putting one on that strap but I love it, really frames the watch nicely and adds a little extra chunkyness to it.

What i was wondering, with this being my first automatic watch, is how accurate should I expect it to be?

Over the last 3 weeks I have checked it each week and it seems to have settled down to gaining approx 30 seconds per week.

Is this good? Should I expect better accuracy?

Personally I am happy with that but my inquisitive mind has been wondering if it can be improved upon, and if so where I should go to get it tweaked.

Cheers

Dan


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

30 seconds a week is about 4 seconds a day, which is bloody good! That is within chronometer specs, I'd be happy with that!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Dan I echo Dave's comments, if it's only gaining 30 seconds a week that's good for an auto so I would leave it


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

cue griff and his tooth pick


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

pg tips said:


> cue griff and his tooth pick


Forgot about that one


----------



## dandan (Jul 13, 2007)

great, thanks guys. I thought it seemed pretty good but just wanted to get some informed opinions to back it up.

thanks again

dan


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I dont use tooth pics on watches but I wouldn't get out my bag of spanners for that. Leave it be


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm happy with mine and its gaining about 6 or 7 seconds!! I'd be pleased as punch with that.

P.s Good choice


----------

